

Bread.ly "Eating Simplified" - breadly
http://bread.ly/

======
johnny22
dear breadly, can you tell us more about what this is? Both here, or on the
home page? It seems like you're linking to an "under construction" page.
Please add more detail

~~~
breadly
Bread.ly helps friends and neighbors source and share their food better. Trade
food for variety, save money on organic foods, even feed a kid in your
neighborhood in the process. Thanks, @BreadlyVP

